# Where do you sell used/unused curriculum?



## Vashti (Dec 22, 2006)

I was curious how you all sell your used curriculum. I have some that I'd like to sell (even a new unopened Saxon set) and was thinking of selling it. I'm not sure I want to try Ebay, because of all the horrid changes they've made in the past couple of years. I used to make a living selling on Ebay, but now...well, I don't know if I even want to open the site in my browser. I'd post what I have here, but I'm not sure that's allowed in the forum rules. 

So...where would YOU sell your used/unused curriculum? Also, I'm sure there are better times of year for selling curriculum (and this may not be the best time)...


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

I've been trying HomeschoolClassified.com. A few things have sold, but my current listings aren't getting much activity. A better time would be in late spring April, May and June. That is when everyone is trying to figure out next year's curriculum and to fill in the blanks. 

If there are not 'teacher editions' involved I still use ebay. I purchase from there also.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Vashti -- feel free to post it here, or on the barter board and provide a link from this forum. We have no objections to transactions like this -- but both parties need to understand that any "deal" is between the two of them.

The Swap and Vegsource.com are both sources for online used curriculum, you might try either of them. I've bought from Vegsource once --- good experience for me, but certainly do your own homework on them first.


----------



## rabbitgal (Feb 12, 2005)

I've sold a few college textbooks on Amazon. No problems so far. I think commission is about 10%, but I'm just trying to unload the shelf and make a few bucks. 

I BUY on Amazon and Abebooks.com primarily.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

and I sold a bunch on ebay


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I've been very pleased with selling for FREE on Craigslist. In my area, that is the best choice.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I sell at our Used Curriculum sale each year. Check your local homeschool groups, they may have one, too.


----------

